# new bow



## Trapper99 (May 18, 2008)

hey guys memeber along time ago when i posted a topic about an old browning i was rebuilding for my lil bro, well i finally broke down and bough him a new bow and set up completely... its a buck saber, so far i like it. he likes it. He hot the bow a whisker biscut, figured that'd be best for him, nice three pin cobra sights, 6- arrow quiver, not sure, but some kind of really nice release, i 'bought hima new wrist strap, new peep sights, string is in awesome condition, it came with a hard shell 24- arrow holder flambeua case, maxes out at 60# 28" draw, perfect fit for him. v-flte stabelizer, and i've been getting him the "little stuff" here and there so he has his own, personalizing/needs/tools/wants kit.lol i just might have to take it away from him.lol he's woke me up at like 5:45 two mornings in a row to see if i wanna go shoot.lol jk he's really likin it. heres a pic of it...

i really like the cam set up. the top is just a round one, and the bottom is shaped like a "D"... whats that called?


----------

